

SF to NY in 45 Minutes? Evacuated Tube Transport.  - olegious
http://thebat-sf.com/2013/06/03/san-francisco-to-new-york-in-45-mins-maybe/

======
bediger4000
How do you draw a vacuum over that much volume? How much effort is required to
keep a vacuum over that much volume?

Do you have to inspect every single joint (which I assume would be welded) for
air-tightness?

How do you keep the tubular structure from buckling? Do you have buckle-
arrestors every so often along the length?

